# Samstag 15.11



## Reppi (13. November 2003)

Könnte sein,dass ich Samstag einen Bekannten ans Meer schleppen werde, der sich unbedingt BB-technisch infizieren möchte.... 
Ist was angesagt ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## peter II (13. November 2003)

ich will Sonntag anne Küste.
@all
ist es sonntags nicht wesentlich weniger los am Strand?!
zumindestens die brandungsangler und Familienväter sollten doch zuhause sein, oder?:z :z


----------



## theactor (13. November 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: Du pumpst jetzt ja ganz schön Kilometer in Dein rotes Angelmobil   Verdammte  Küste!  :q 
Ich würde ja ZU gerne - geht aber nicht aus bekannten Gründen...

@peter II: ich habe da meine Zweifel... immerhin geht es um das "Beste" was man in seiner Freizeit tun kann... da werden auch Familienväöter entsprechend "argumentieren": 
"Schatz, ich war doch schon die ganze Woche ab 22h zu Hause.. also stell Dich nicht so an und schalte für den Kinder den PC an... unter www.anglerboard.de können sie den Papa ja auch mal über Tag ansehen...."  

Greetz,
thenichtfamilienvaterseitor #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. November 2003)

Bin auch am Samstag mit meinem BB an der Küste aber ich fahre bis kurz hinter die dänische Grenze. :m #h


----------



## Truttafriend (13. November 2003)

Sauber Mike#6 
Ordentlich Fisch wünsch ich dir bei Ge.... B...:m 

Hau sie raus#h


----------



## Salmonelle (13. November 2003)

Tach zusammen,
werde mich wohl auch am Wochenende anne Küste rumtreiben,
vermutlich DD oder WH ( ich hasse Abkürzungen  ).
Es sei denn, der #h #h Mike#h #h ruft mich noch an und nimmt mich mit nach DK (kurz hinter der Grenze!).

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. November 2003)

Horst, ne PM ist unterwegs zu Dir. :m


----------



## marschel (13. November 2003)

endlich wieder die küste voll,....ihr wißt ja reisetabletten in meiner designer-umstrukturierung = BB-tabeletten gibt es bei mir...(AN alle Seekranken) ....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. November 2003)

Bin voraussichtlicht (Wetter) am Samstag mit dem Boot zwischen Hohenfelde und Behrensdorf oder bei Westwind ab 4 Bft. in Süssau / Dahme unterwegs.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hornpieper (13. November 2003)

Sonnabend: SW 3-4 und milder!!! "Da geht was!"

Björn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. November 2003)

@ Björn . noch 18 -)))


----------



## Hornpieper (13. November 2003)

Sorry: "Sinnlosposting"

@Stephan: Blödie#y


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. November 2003)

17 

:q :q :q 

... geht doch ... :q :q :q  :m 

Brauch meinen "Pilkkram" am WE - siehst du ne Möglichkeit ???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

> "Pilkkram"


 ...wie unsensibel :q :q 
und das von Dir Stephan...ändere bitte sofort die Bezeichnung unter Deinem Avatar  
Fly, Metal and heavy Lead :q :q :q


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2003)

Sieht ja so aus, als hätte ich die Ostsee für mich alleine    
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass die "Hardcore-Fraktion" nicht unterwegs ist... 
Werde dann mal Richtung Schönhagen planen.
In dem Sinne
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. November 2003)

@ Reppi
Plan mal ganz woanders hin !
An der dt. Küste sieht es im Moment nicht gerade rosig aus mit den Fischfängen. :c


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2003)

@MikeFish
Habe ich etwas verpaßt die Woche ???????
Tankerunglück,Seehundalarm oder sonstiges !!!
Letzte Woche war doch noch "gut".....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deichkind (14. November 2003)

moin reppster!!
mikeish versucht dich bloss von der küste fernzuhalten damit er sich richtig besacken kann! lach! wenn der wüste, das die küste vor fisch nur so stinkt und man eigentlich immer fängt! kann leider nicht los weil ich meinen geburtstag feiern "muss"


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2003)

@ Deichkind
Mensch Karsten....nee,so einer ist Mike nicht 
Na und dir alles Gute zum 50 ........den muß man auch groß feiern:m :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deichkind (14. November 2003)

grins! ja, ja, die jugend! kein respekt mehr vor dem alter! aber warts ab bürschen! wir sprechen uns noch!:q :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. November 2003)

@ Reppi

Nee nee ist nix weiter passiert. Man hört eben nur mal das und eben wiedermal jenes...........:g 
Schaun wir doch mal was geht ? :m #h 


@ Karsten

Wart ab.....  Rache ist süss.... oder ähm spitz wie ne Nadel! :q :q 
Man sieht sich. :q :m :q #h


----------



## Loecki (14. November 2003)

@reppi
Du willst nach schönhagen!?
das ist ja supi, ich wollt nämlich hökholz mal antesten morgen.
da können wir ja mal einen fernvergleich starten, was z.zt. besser ist :z
ach wie schön, dass es das AB gibt #v
gruß loecki #h


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2003)

Hallo Löcki !
Habe mir aus dem Kontrollcenter Housten gerade die neusten Wetterdaten mal reingezogen..... :c :c :c 
Sieht nicht gut aus........
Habe meinen Kasten-Ferarri doppelt beladen :
BB und Feederruten für den NOK auf unsere platten Freunde  
Werde morgen früh den Finger in den Wind halten und dann spontan entscheiden.
Gruß Uwe

PS. Carsten : Gibt das eigentlich schon Gehhilfen für das BB ???:q :q


----------



## Loecki (14. November 2003)

@reppi
oje, hab`s mir auch gerade angeguckt!
naja, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
aber solange es aus west kommt, findet sich immer ne stelle in der E´förder bucht! So! #:
dir auf jedem fall ein dickes petri heil #6 (auf was auch immer)
cu tommorrow :m :m :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. November 2003)

So, ich bin zurück von der Küste.

Ergebnis : 32 Dorsche und eine Mefo 35 cm zurück zu zweit vom Boot in Hohenfelde.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. November 2003)

Bin auch wieder zurück von der DK-Küste. Und habe diesmal in die "Volle Tüte" gegriffen........die Tüte war aber nur voll mit Wasser. :c 
Habe fast 5 Stunden mit meinem BB alles versucht was eigentlich nur geht aber..... nicht ein Biss ! 
Jedenfalls kamen in DK kräftige Sturmböen aus SW runter, ab und an gabs mal nen Schäuerchen aber sonst fand ich das Wetter passend. Aber wohl die Fische nicht?
Na ja, hab jedenfalls ne Menge Spass gehabt und Fisch gibs dann wieder beim nächsten mal. :m #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. November 2003)

q Stephan.....klasse, dann ist die Truhe ja wieder gut gefüllt und in nächster Zeit haben wir Ruhe vor Dir   Kannst Dich dann ja jetzt in aller Ruhe beim Fliegenbinden unterhalten....:q 

@ Mike
Schade, aber bestimmt hast Du trotzdem jede Menge Spass gehabt.... Ich teste dann mal morgen Nachmittag ein klein wenig, ob was geht


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2003)

> Nee nee ist nix weiter passiert. Man hört eben nur



Ja nur hören:q 

ich weiss ja nicht wer dir die Tips gibt? Glaub ihm besser nicht mehr. Seit 4 Wochen steht der Dorsch unter Land. Im BB wird erstklassig gefangen#h 
Mein Stringer war immer voll:q


----------



## AndreasG (15. November 2003)

Komme grad patschnass aus Dahme zurück.

Schuld war allerdings nicht der Regen sondern eine Eisenstange im Uferbereich die ich beim anlanden im dunkeln nicht gesehen habe !

Treffer genau im Heckreißverschluß :c

Zum Glück war das Wasser nur knietief, ist aber trotzdem ein Scheißgefühl wenns einem das BB unterm Arsch weckhaut.

Achso gefangen hab ich ja auch, 5 gute Dorsche zum mitnehmen ansonsten attakierten meißtens kleine Dorsche ( 15cm ) meine Wattis.

3 Std fischen und 1 mal absaufen.

Vossi hat ja eh schon Ersatzschläuche bestellt und den Rest erledigt dann der Segelmacher bis zum nächsten Woe.

War mal wieder ein gelungener Tag&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;


----------



## Ace (15. November 2003)

Oh kagge Andreas...aber zur Not bist du ja doppelt "Bellyboatisiert" 
Ist die denn gleich komplett durchgegangen???


----------



## AndreasG (15. November 2003)

Jepp !

Du kennst mich doch, halbe Sachen mach ich nicht&nbsp;&nbsp;:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. November 2003)

> Eisenstange im Uferbereich



Moin Andreas,
konntest du das Ding den jedenfalls entfernen ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. November 2003)

Na wenigstens musst Du das Loch nicht lange suchen  
Schlauch ist bestellt...ich hoffe mal Mitte der nächsten Woche kommt er..... dann bring ich Ihn Dir vorbei....
Aber stell Dir lieber nicht vor, dass die Stange bei 2 Mtr. gewesen wäre


----------



## Broesel (15. November 2003)

@MikeFish,

hauptsache hat Spaß gemacht und hast was für die Figur getan... :q 

@Stephan
du kannst es gut haben. Unsereins hat heut erstmal ne Runde geschlafen...schei*** Nachtschicht 

@AndreasG

da hast du aber wirklich Schwein gehabt. Ist ja gar nicht auszudenken, was hätte doch passieren können.

Für mich noch ein Grund mehr sich nicht in so einen Gummiring zu setzen. Jaja..ich weiß, ich bin feige...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. November 2003)

@ AndreasG

Mann da haste aber echt "Schwein" gehabt!!:m 
Na gut, bei soviel BB´s auf dem Wasser muss es ja mal irgendwo Eins erwischen. Leider  

Tja, ich hätte wohl auch mal mit Wattis probieren sollen.
FliFi standen auch 2 im Wasser, konnte aber nicht erkennen ob die was hatten und gegen Abend kamen noch 2 Brandungsangler.
Also vom "hören" soll es dort die letzten Tage recht gut gewesen sein. Also hab ich wohl mal genau den "Nieten-Tag" gezogen?
Na ja, wie Brösel schon sagte, hab mal was für die Figur getan!:q :q #h


----------



## Loecki (15. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!
möchte auch noch eine nullnummer melden  
habe 2 std lang die eckernförder bucht mit meinem wobbler entkrautet!
musste ja unbedingt den wind ins gesicht haben #q
petri heil den erfolgreichen :m #h


----------



## theactor (16. November 2003)

HI...

@Stephan: WOW --da wäre ich mal froh wenn ich auch nur 25 weniger finge  

AndreasG war seeehr hilfreich in der BellyBoartEntscheidung  :q 

Greetz,
Sönke #h


----------



## AndreasG (16. November 2003)

@Stephan

Das Ding, befindet sich bereits auf einer Umlaufbahn !
Das war übrigens so´n Dreizack für Absperrungen, wird teilweise aber auch von Brandungsfuzzis als Rutenhalter umfunktioniert.
Is nich nett sowas im Wasser zu versenken.
Hab den Schaden grad nochmal begutachtet, ist zum Glück ein Treffer direkt im Reißverschluß. das sollte man schnell wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## Reppi (16. November 2003)

@Stephan
Super Meldung !!
Und ich habe auf Mike gehört und bin nicht losgefahren,da es sich ja nicht lohnt... 
@AndreasG
Tolles Gefühl,wenn das Adrenalin so langsam wieder nachläßt...
Hatte ich letzte Woche fast ähnlich.........im Dunkeln kurz vorm Ufer trieb ne Holzbohle mit Nägeln:r ;ist aber glimpflich abgelaufen....
Na, Sönke brauchste noch mehr Ausreden   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. November 2003)

@ Reppi

Hey Reppi. der Stephan war mit dem *Boot* draussen und ich hatte auf´s BB angespielt. :m 
Siehste doch, hätte ich auf mich selber gehört.......... :q :q #h


----------



## Salmonelle (16. November 2003)

Tach zusammen,
war gestern abend so kurz vor Mitternacht auch wieder zuhause.
Habe Freitag und Samstag bei Weissenhaus den Wasserstand etwas gesenkt. 38 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm ließen sich hauptsächlich mit kleinen dunklen doppelschwänzigen Jigs überlisten (bei 5 - 6 m, und zur Dämmerung auch bei 2 - 3 m).
Der SW blies allerdings recht heftig über die Steilküste.
Einmal aus dem Windschatten raus ... und ab ging die Post (Welle war ok, aber die Drift, mannomann). Erst ein 5-pfündiger Anker erlaubte, nicht ständig auf die Küstenlinie achten zu müssen um rechtzeitig gen Strand zu paddeln. Der eineinhalbpfünder versagte total.
Ein Strandläufer hatte eine 47er Mefo am Freitag, sonst hatten die anderen dieser Gattung auch ordentlich Dorsche in den Abendstunden auf Blinker und Fliege. Boots- und BB-Angler waren alle zufrieden.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. November 2003)

@ Reppi :

Wenn du das nächste Mal los willst, schick mir einfach eine PN und dann gibts noch ein kostenloses Guiding dazu :q  

@ Horst : Super - trainier mal schon fleißig für den ABBB - CUP 2004

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Aber Mike hat Recht, zumindest die Strandläufer und BB´ler hatten, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte nicht viel Erfolg am SAmstag in Hohenfelde.


----------



## Reppi (19. November 2003)

@Stephan
Ich und der Gewinner des BB-Cup als mein Guide !!
Poah,da werden die anderen aber vor Neid erblassen:q :q :q 
Komme ich gerne drauf zurück...........und dann schaun wir mal  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. November 2003)

> kostenloses Guiding


 ...wie kostenlos  
Ich kann mich erinnern - war es im Juni ?? - das es mindestens 'ne Bratwurst und ein Bier gekostet hat  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2003)

Bei Stephan ist nüscht umsonst.
Das hat er so drin weil er doch 35 Jahre als Geldeintreiber gearbeitet hat :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2003)

@ P.U.C.K. und Timsen :

Wenn es eine Sache gibt, die meine anglerische Kompetenz übertrifft - dann ja wohl mein grosszügiges Wesen :q :q :m 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

Jo Stephan.....Du kannst das Lachen doch gar nicht mehr unterdrücken.... und wenn ich mir Dein Avatar so anschaue, hast Du bei dem Pic sicher kurz vorher auch so einen Schnack gebracht  :q 
Aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf den 29.ten  
Vielleicht fällt ja wieder was ab :q :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2003)

ne ne. Stephan gibt wirklich sein letztes Hemd fürn Kumpel her#h 


Sach mol Stephan kannste mir mol zweuhunderfuffzisch euro pumpen :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. November 2003)

Moisen Timsen  

ich schrieb "großzügig" nicht bescheuert.:q :q :m 

@ PUCK: Hoffe beim Meeting am 29. mal ein paar deiner Muster abzustauben.  :q  die find ich nämlich gar nicht schlecht.

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

#t #t ...danke "grosser Meister"  
mal sehen was sich da machen lässt....
Ich bin da nämlich ähnlich wie Du...:q 
Aber ich lege vorher - extra für Dich - noch eine Bindeschicht ein :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. November 2003)

> Ich bin da nämlich ähnlich wie Du...



... weiß ich doch ... :l :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

Dat kost nu aber Einen 1111  .....
und Sonntag auch auf Tour ??


----------

